# 263111 Report in



## Meinrad (Apr 13, 2014)

The old thread seems to be dead, use this to discuss the visa process related to this job code


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

I have submitted an EOI under the same ANZSCO code too. Hoping to get an invite in the next round on May 12.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

fullerms said:


> I have submitted an EOI under the same ANZSCO code too. Hoping to get an invite in the next round on May 12.


Guys lets make a list of people expecting invite in the coming round, this would give us an idea abt timelines.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

All- I am pleased to see your IELTS score of 8, i derived 7, how did you achieve 8? Can you help me too.

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

sumy08 said:


> Guys lets make a list of people expecting invite in the coming round, this would give us an idea abt timelines.


koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

koleth said:


> koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points


koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points 
sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points 

Please update the status guys so that all can benefit abt timelines


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> 
> Please update the status guys so that all can benefit abt timelines


ggupta002 -------263111--------29 Mar 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points


----------



## Meinrad (Apr 13, 2014)

Keep this rolling

koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points 
sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points 
ggupta002 -------263111--------29 Mar 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
Meinrad -------263111--------04 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Add me too please. Details in my signature in the post above


----------



## Meinrad (Apr 13, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Add me too please. Details in my signature in the post above


koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points 
ggupta002 -------263111--------29 Mar 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
Meinrad -------263111--------04 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
fullerms -----263111--------26 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60 points


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

The report for April 28 hasn't been published yet, whats going on?


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok report is out, 40 invites for 263111 in the last round. Cleared until 17 March I think. Let's hope the next round will be a good one for us.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure why this people are holding tight in giving the invite for this code. Now only 4 invites are left before the reset for this year.

i think 60 pointer till 22nd Mar got invite, that's what its mentioned in the report

Visa Subclass Points Score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60 22/03/2014 8.04 pm


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Good initiative guys to restart this thread. Sad that the old one is deleted as a lot of good info might also be gone with it. Is there a way the moderators can restore it from backup?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

koleth said:


> Not sure why this people are holding tight in giving the invite for this code. Now only 4 invites are left before the reset for this year.
> 
> i think 60 pointer till 22nd Mar got invite, that's what its mentioned in the report
> 
> ...


Sorry but I think the ceiling CAP is 1800, still much quota is left. BTW how you are calculating that only 4 invites are left ?


----------



## shehzadoz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi All

I guess the old information in the old post is deleted.

I actually had my ACS application reviewed and got a positive assessment. 

But now I'm securing 55 points only. Can I apply EOI with State sponsorship?

Abit confused as to what to do next. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

sumy08 said:


> Sorry but I think the ceiling CAP is 1800, still much quota is left. BTW how you are calculating that only 4 invites are left ?


Sorry  4 EOI Drives


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Meinrad said:


> koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> ggupta002 -------263111--------29 Mar 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
> Meinrad -------263111--------04 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
> fullerms -----263111--------26 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60 points


Hiya_hanan------263111-----04 Apr 2014 (EOI submitted)-------60 points


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Experts,

My ACS assessment for the code 263111 done, but I am struggling with IELTS . Already I tried twice and I got L/R 6.5 W/S 6, so I would like to take a little gap for the preparation to get 7 in all modules. I have planned to book the exam on July 2014 first week. 

Now I have 55 points (Age - 30, Experience - 10, Qualifications - 15, IELTS OA 6.5 - 0, Total = 55). I try to get 7 in all modules, meanwhile can I expect any state sponsorship will open on July for this code with IELTS minimum 6.

Any suggestions or guidance please.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My ACS assessment for the code 263111 done, but I am struggling with IELTS . Already I tried twice and I got L/R 6.5 W/S 6, so I would like to take a little gap for the preparation to get 7 in all modules. I have planned to book the exam on July 2014 first week.
> 
> ...


Things keeps on changing, all you have to do is be positive & give your best shot in IELTS, you would be able to make it in one way or other.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Things keeps on changing, all you have to do is be positive & give your best shot in IELTS, you would be able to make it in one way or other.


Thanks sumy08 , hopefully everything will be good.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Siva,

I know what you are going through, but however, you need to move on with positive mind & " YES " as you said, give yourself some gap & prepare thoroughly & give it a try. One more possibility, I can think of is to score good & easy in academic version of IELTS. I found IELTS academic version more easy than general & DIBP accepts either of the versions as well. Again, it is your decision end of the day - However, all the very best !




siva19 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My ACS assessment for the code 263111 done, but I am struggling with IELTS . Already I tried twice and I got L/R 6.5 W/S 6, so I would like to take a little gap for the preparation to get 7 in all modules. I have planned to book the exam on July 2014 first week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Hiya, i do not think people with experience can give academic, it is mandatory to give "General".

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Hiya, i do not think people with experience can give academic, it is mandatory to give "General".
> 
> Thanks
> Vishnu


Hi Vishnu,

Just want to clarify the IELTS Modules here.

Academic is considered Higher than the General Training Module. DIBP accepts Academic for all visa classes if you have the desired Band Score. Academic can be used for all kind of applications but General Training can only be used for limited visa types such as 189, 190 and similar migrants.

So if you can score desired band score in Academic then you are good to proceed. 

This is not possible the other way though. For all Education and Student visas if IELTS is needed then Academic Module is mandatory.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

so may be i am applying for 190 so my agent guided to give that..


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> so may be i am applying for 190 so my agent guided to give that..


General Training is considered easier and is accepted for Skilled Migration so that's why it is recommended to take General Training IELTS because you have better chances for getting the required Band Score. Academic is not needed for such visas.

The Academic Module is primarily required for students and education related visas as these people will be using Advanced English for education and are needed to prove their proficiency in it.

So if you are not needed to take the tough test, why do you really want to do that right if you have an option to take the bit easier exam. That is the main reason GT is the requirement.

But if someone already has taken Academic and has the required band score then it automatically qualifies that person for Proficient English.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Siva,
> 
> I know what you are going through, but however, you need to move on with positive mind & " YES " as you said, give yourself some gap & prepare thoroughly & give it a try. One more possibility, I can think of is to score good & easy in academic version of IELTS. I found IELTS academic version more easy than general & DIBP accepts either of the versions as well. Again, it is your decision end of the day - However, all the very best !


Hi Hiya,

Well Academic is not easy than general module. The only difference between Academic & General is Reading module which is tough as compared to GT which is pretty straightforward.

@Siva, I would suggest you to go with IELTS GT, rest upto you to decide..


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Hi Hiya,
> 
> Well Academic is not easy than general module. The only difference between Academic & General is Reading module which is tough as compared to GT which is pretty straightforward.
> 
> @Siva, I would suggest you to go with IELTS GT, rest upto you to decide..


Exactly right.

Academic is tougher that General Training. The Listening and Speaking tests are the same but the Writing and Reading Tests are different for Academic module and have advanced English that GT.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear all,

Thank you for having a healthy discussion. However, rohit sharma you nailed it. I have encountered several people on this forum who have applied visa with IELTS academic module & yet came out with flying colors. So, version is not the criteria, unless you are able to score the required band to be able to proceed further in your PR process.

Vishu & siva - I would definitely, suggest you to write IELTS general if you find it much easier than Academic. Few people have different intellectual levels & their own methods of grasping things, however, I have observed that, academic was easy for me. Moreover, for all the applicants for 189 going ahead with academic scores it was a cake walk for them in getting their PR.

Appreciate this healthy discussion! Probably, this thread might help future aspirants who fall into similar ambiguous situation.

T&R
hiya_hanan



rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Vishnu,
> 
> Just want to clarify the IELTS Modules here.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Thank you for having a healthy discussion. However, rohit sharma you nailed it. I have encountered several people on this forum who have applied visa with IELTS academic module & yet came out with flying colors. So, version is not the criteria, unless you are able to score the required band to be able to proceed further in your PR process.
> 
> ...


Good discussion guys, however HIya if you found academic easy, I am sure you might have increased your 1-1.5 bank in Reading if you would have gone with GT

Nevermind, since we all are in same boat now, waiting for invite


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi sumy08,

Yes, infact I am also trying to get a better score again though I fully qualify for the invite - let's see how it goes. So, two things in my agenda currently.

1) Re-appearing for my IELTS for better score
2) Having a constant vigilance on my body weight as I am slightly obese & pray to god for my VISA approval.

All the best everyone !
hiya_hanan




sumy08 said:


> Good discussion guys, however HIya if you found academic easy, I am sure you might have increased your 1-1.5 bank in Reading if you would have gone with GT
> 
> Nevermind, since we all are in same boat now, waiting for invite


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Guy, I applied EOI on 9-apr-14 , how i can track its progress ?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All, Thanks a lot for the support & guidance


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Just login to skill set portal rahulb, the same page where you submitted your EOI. If it says " Submitted " it is currently under process. It would change to " Invited " and a mail populates in your inbox.

T&R
hiya_hanan



rahulb said:


> Guy, I applied EOI on 9-apr-14 , how i can track its progress ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

rahulb said:


> Guy, I applied EOI on 9-apr-14 , how i can track its progress ?


There is no way to track the progress. The only thing you can do is go through the Invitation Reports that are published on the SkillSelect website and check for the number of Invites issued for each category and for how many pointers.

If you have questions and want to know the trend of other people as well, the you should go to the Thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

rohit1_sharma,

I believe you have given academic version of IELTS right ? 

T&R
hiya_hanan



rohit1_sharma said:


> There is no way to track the progress. The only thing you can do is go through the Invitation Reports that are published on the SkillSelect website and check for the number of Invites issued for each category and for how many pointers.
> 
> If you have questions and want to know the trend of other people as well, the you should go to the Thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> rohit1_sharma,
> 
> I believe you have given academic version of IELTS right ?
> 
> ...


Hi Hiya,

No, I have taken the IELTS - General Training module as Academic is not required for my visa category. Also it doesn't add any additional value if you submit your Academic Score card for the visas where GT is needed.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Hiya,
> 
> No, I have taken the IELTS - General Training module as Academic is not required for my visa category. Also it doesn't add any additional value if you submit your Academic Score card for the visas where GT is needed.


Hi rohit1_sharma,
I also belong to 263111, I am going with academic version. What is ur gut feeling? Am I safe playing with an expensive bet here?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hi rohit1_sharma,
> I also belong to 263111, I am going with academic version. What is ur gut feeling? Am I safe playing with an expensive bet here?


To be true I really don't understand your reason to go for Academic Module when you have an easier option to go for General Training and increase your chances to get a higher score. Taking Academic test won't add any additional value over GT module as you will still get same Points. The CO won't bother withwhat module you have taken and also it doesn't give you an extra edge over others.

I would say take GT module and aim for better band score if thats what you intend to get.

Also if you already have 60 points and submitted EOI then why are you trying too much for IELTS now. Anyways you should expect an invite for 263111 in coming rounds. In case you plan to get extra 10 points for IELTS then GT module would be my recommendation.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Rohit1_sharma, that is what I am intending to do now, I didn't want to delay in filing my EOI since, I have realized the fact lately that, DIBP is also accepting academic version, So, my priority was to first lodge my file & then try for IELTS as anyhow placing myself into a safe zone with all attributes taking into consideration & accumulating 60 points in my pocket. GT is what I would be targeting in near future. Infact, I have double checked with one of the MARA agents as well, he also suggested the same that, version is definitely not a concern, till the time you are reaching the actual considered benchmark, which I did in my very own case. My attempts is all to boost my score by 10 more points. If I am successful in achieving the score, good for me to get my grant quickly, otherwise also, I am doing a safe bet. It might delay by a month or two in getting my grant. But, eventually i will get there sooner or later.  that is the entire strategy as of now. 

T&R
hiya_hanan



rohit1_sharma said:


> To be true I really don't understand your reason to go for Academic Module when you have an easier option to go for General Training and increase your chances to get a higher score. Taking Academic test won't add any additional value over GT module as you will still get same Points. The CO won't bother withwhat module you have taken and also it doesn't give you an extra edge over others.
> 
> I would say take GT module and aim for better band score if thats what you intend to get.
> 
> Also if you already have 60 points and submitted EOI then why are you trying too much for IELTS now. Anyways you should expect an invite for 263111 in coming rounds. In case you plan to get extra 10 points for IELTS then GT module would be my recommendation.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Rohit1_sharma, that is what I am intending to do now, I didn't want to delay in filing my EOI since, I have realized the fact lately that, DIBP is also accepting academic version, So, my priority was to first lodge my file & then try for IELTS as anyhow placing myself into a safe zone with all attributes taking into consideration & accumulating 60 points in my pocket. GT is what I would be targeting in near future. Infact, I have double checked with one of the MARA agents as well, he also suggested the same that, version is definitely not a concern, till the time you are reaching the actual considered benchmark, which I did in my very own case. My attempts is all to boost my score by 10 more points. If I am successful in achieving the score, good for me to get my grant quickly, otherwise also, I am doing a safe bet. It might delay by a month or two in getting my grant. But, eventually i will get there sooner or later.  that is the entire strategy as of now.
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Ya that does make sense, if you have 60 points, submit EOI. For 263111 invites are not that delayed for 60 pointers also as there are still positions left in this code. If you get the invite then after that points don't matter. After invite its the same process for everyone. More points can only help get the invite early not the grant. For me I got the invite in 1st round after submitting EOI with 60 points. So even if I had 75 points then also it would have been the same as invitation came in first round for me anyways.

So put in your EOI and if you still want to appear for IELTS then u can do that and update the EOI later if you get higher score. Maybe you get invite before the IELTS result.


----------



## Meinrad (Apr 13, 2014)

Tonight is the night

koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
ggupta002 -------263111--------29 Mar 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
Meinrad -------263111--------04 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
fullerms -----263111--------26 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60 points
Hiya_hanan------263111-----04 Apr 2014 (EOI submitted)-------60 points


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Meinrad said:


> Tonight is the night
> 
> koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> ...


Keep updated about the invite guys. It would help us all.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

The backlog has been cleared until March 22 I think, let's hope they clear the list until this week.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

fullerms said:


> The backlog has been cleared until March 22 I think, let's hope they clear the list for another six weeks until this week.


Amen..


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any good news ?

Who all got it ?


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

sumy08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any good news ?
> 
> Who all got it ?


Yes i got the invite


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

sumy08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any good news ?
> 
> Who all got it ?


You should have received the invite, check your EOI page


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

koleth said:


> You should have received the invite, check your EOI page


Many congrats & Thanks buddy, yeah I applied on 9 April, if you have received then I also wud have.. Unfortunately need to check with my agent..


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Updated my Signature


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi All,
koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points----Invited (12th May 2014)
sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
ggupta002 -------263111--------29 Mar 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
Meinrad -------263111--------04 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)-------60 points
fullerms -----263111--------26 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60 points
Hiya_hanan------263111-----04 Apr 2014 (EOI submitted)-------60 points

Congrats to all who received the invitation.

Guys Please update


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

fullerms said:


> Updated my Signature


Hi guys,

I got it too... Thanks


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Guys...Finally got an invite 

Best of luck to all !!!


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ya that does make sense, if you have 60 points, submit EOI. For 263111 invites are not that delayed for 60 pointers also as there are still positions left in this code. If you get the invite then after that points don't matter. After invite its the same process for everyone. More points can only help get the invite early not the grant. For me I got the invite in 1st round after submitting EOI with 60 points. So even if I had 75 points then also it would have been the same as invitation came in first round for me anyways.
> 
> So put in your EOI and if you still want to appear for IELTS then u can do that and update the EOI later if you get higher score. Maybe you get invite before the IELTS result.


Hi Rohit,
I got my invite today, have a query, 

is this visa application same as ACS? can we save in between and continue later?
Can we click on the link "Apply Visa" and check what and all docs need to be uploaded.
please let me know if u have the info of set of Doc that need to be kept ready for the visa application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

koleth said:


> Hi Rohit,
> I got my invite today, have a query,
> 
> is this visa application same as ACS? can we save in between and continue later?
> ...


Congrats on your invite. Yes, You can first fill up the Visa application form with all the details. Most of the details will automatically come from your EOI.

You will be creating an Immi Account and start your eVisa application. Once you know that your application is complete, then you make the Visa payment. After the payment, you will get to a section where you will see list of documents and options to attach the document as well. Now you need to make sure that you smartly manage your document scans as you only have option to upload max 60 files and each file not exceeding 5MB. So club multiple scans of similar type, for example - Offer and Relieving letter together for each company. Payslips for each employer together and maybe only one payslip per quarter. Degree and Marksheets in one attachment. So I guess you got my point.

After a day or two you should also see a link - Organise your Health Examination. Click that link and generate your HAP ID. Take the print and go to the Hospital as per your location after taking an appointment. You will also need to make sure that you provide all the relevant proofs for the experience and other points you have claimed for.

Then you will also need to get the PCC done for all the countries where you have lived for more than 1 year (including long and short stays).

A Form 80 as well needs to be filled. The link to Form 80 is also below Health Examination link. You will need to fill it on PC and then take print, sign and scan. Then upload it.

Now all that I have mentioned above can be done pro-actively if you wish to Front load all documents before CO allocation or you can just uploaded education and work experience and related documents and then wait for the CO to contact you for Medicals, PCC and Form 80. It is a personal choice if you want to have a later date of grant and entry to Australia.

Based on your choice, you can take your next steps. The payment of the visa fee can only be done by a single credit card so make sure you have all that sorted as well. If you have issues with the credit limit then, people on other forums such as 189 & 190 visa applicants have additional suggestions to make payments through AUD Forex Travel card, etc. So you can post your query there if you need any help with payments.

Also there is no need to upload Certified / Notarised copies if you are making Color Scans of the original documents. In case you are making B/W scans then you need to get them certified/notarised and then upload the colored scan of the certified copy so that the notarisation stamp and signature are in color.

Hope that the information was helpful.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Very good post. It is quite informative.
Do we need to pay complete visa fees at this stage?
If we pay complete fees and due to any reason, if it gets rejected, do we get money back?
Also I have selected 3 dependents in EOI. Can I just pay for myself as my family is unsure of coming at this point of time?

Thanks
Ash



rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats on your invite. Yes, You can first fill up the Visa application form with all the details. Most of the details will automatically come from your EOI.
> 
> You will be creating an Immi Account and start your eVisa application. Once you know that your application is complete, then you make the Visa payment. After the payment, you will get to a section where you will see list of documents and options to attach the document as well. Now you need to make sure that you smartly manage your document scans as you only have option to upload max 60 files and each file not exceeding 5MB. So club multiple scans of similar type, for example - Offer and Relieving letter together for each company. Payslips for each employer together and maybe only one payslip per quarter. Degree and Marksheets in one attachment. So I guess you got my point.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very good post. It is quite informative.
> Do we need to pay complete visa fees at this stage?
> ...


You need to pay the complete fee at this stage. Once the fee is paid, then only the application moves to the next stage for CO allocation. You should add all the dependents in this application and pay the full fee. If you don't add them now then there is a long process and waiting period to add dependents later and a complicated process.

If your visa gets rejected, you lose your entire fee. CO will give you enough opportunity to provide evidence for you claim before it is rejected. Also it usually gets rejected if you have issues with Medicals, PCC or have provided fraud documents, etc. If you provide genuine evidence for the documents, you should get a Grant.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot Rohit.
Appreciate


----------



## Meinrad (Apr 13, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Updated my Signature


I got an invite, too


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats on your invite. Yes, You can first fill up the Visa application form with all the details. Most of the details will automatically come from your EOI.
> 
> You will be creating an Immi Account and start your eVisa application. Once you know that your application is complete, then you make the Visa payment. After the payment, you will get to a section where you will see list of documents and options to attach the document as well. Now you need to make sure that you smartly manage your document scans as you only have option to upload max 60 files and each file not exceeding 5MB. So club multiple scans of similar type, for example - Offer and Relieving letter together for each company. Payslips for each employer together and maybe only one payslip per quarter. Degree and Marksheets in one attachment. So I guess you got my point.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the information, its really informative.
Send PM, could you please reply for the same.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Meinrad said:


> I got an invite, too


Congrats buddy, wish u a speedy grant


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

*263111 eoi*

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI on 27th March under Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - Family Sponsored with 60 points for 263111. Could someone predict when i could be getting the invitation.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations ! to all the people who received the invite & all the best for future process ahead ! Thanks a ton rohit1_sharma for all the support & information provided. Keep supporting me & the rest of the people who are on the same boat to sail through seamlessly throughout the process for success. Appreciated !


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks, If you all think that my post helped you then you can click thanks on that post as it will add to my Rep Power on the forum.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi All,

congratulations to all who got invite. Since you are in expert group now can you please assist me with ACS assessment for 263111.

I have below job roles in reference letter, please advise if they are ok for 263111. Please advise if any changes required.

•	Analyze, Plan ,Install, configure, manage and monitor Network Infrastructure based on Cisco and HP network equipment.
•	Regularly analyse, evaluate and monitor network infrastructure to make sure network operations are in line with whole System infrastructure.
•	Plan network upgrades and analyse resource required to meet network capacity.
•	Analyze, install and Server Hardware in Multi Operating System environment and configure network requirements.
•	Monitor Network traffic and bandwidth capacity using network monitoring tools.
•	Creates and maintain Network Diagram and configuration documentation.
•	Manage and Improve network operations, perform Server and Workstations upgrade and Software enhancements patches.
•	Install, configure and maintain Database Applications MS SQL, Oracle and arrange network requirements for smooth operations.
•	Installation, configuration and maintenance of multi Operating System environment MS Server 2012/2008/2003, Linux and Workstations setup.
•	Update Network inventory and document changes in the network infrastructure.
•	Installation of software patches on Network equipment as per latest availability 
•	Installing and configuration of Cisco VPN Router connectivity, Checkpoint VPN connectivity on WAN link and Cisco / HP Network equipment in multi vlan environment.
•	Provide assistance in emergency support to fix network faults.
•	Escalate critical network faults to specific vendor and utilize available resources efficiently to get it fix.
•	Develop procedures for network management and monitoring and detail procedures for all System operations across the whole infrastructure.


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

All,

I have got the invite too. 
Congrats to others who received the invite in this round.

All the best to everybody who is waiting for the invite.

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Here you go Rohit1_sharma - two likes for you in your account to increase your reputation - " To the future immigration consultant "

Thanks

hiya_hanan




rohit1_sharma said:


> Thanks, If you all think that my post helped you then you can click thanks on that post as it will add to my Rep Power on the forum.


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Applied EOI on 18-04-14 & Got invitation in this round for 189/263111...compiling docs now!


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

najamhussain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> congratulations to all who got invite. Since you are in expert group now can you please assist me with ACS assessment for 263111.
> 
> ...



This should be fine for a 263111. Do you have an MCSE or a valid CCNP to back up this experience?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

fullerms said:


> This should be fine for a 263111. Do you have an MCSE or a valid CCNP to back up this experience?


No I had ccna that is also expired now. Do they need these certifications as well? Is it requires by acs or diac? I have 4 years bachelor in IT.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Rohit1_sharma,

Another question I was intending to ask you is: what kind of medical tests would be there in medical examination ? Is it easy, quick or complicated & rigorous process or a combination of both ?

T&R
hiya_hanan



rohit1_sharma said:


> Thanks, If you all think that my post helped you then you can click thanks on that post as it will add to my Rep Power on the forum.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone submitted ACS Skills Assessment in 09 May?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hey Rohit1_sharma, Another question I was intending to ask you is: what kind of medical tests would be there in medical examination ? Is it easy, quick or complicated & rigorous process or a combination of both ? T&R hiya_hanan


There is a Chest X-Ray, Blood Sample for HIV, Urine Sample and General examination with a doctor who will check your mental ability but asking some basic questions like your name, age and maybe information on your passport. Then doctor will do physical examination to see any marks of surgery, Drug Dosage, Lumps, etc, followed by Eye Test (If you use Spectacles or Contact Lenses, do carry for successful examination). Then doctor will ask you question about any previous health issues, TB, etc, any surgeries, any long term medication in the past and all.

As per my information above, the general examination might look like a long procedure but this didn't last for more than 5 minutes as they also want to do all the formalities to be true.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks rohit1_sharma for the information provided - It was very helpful. BTW, do share your personal email address as well, just in case if I intent to choose asking questions regarding confidential ones on this open forum.:wink:

T&R
hiya_hanan



rohit1_sharma said:


> There is a Chest X-Ray, Blood Sample for HIV, Urine Sample and General examination with a doctor who will check your mental ability but asking some basic questions like your name, age and maybe information on your passport. Then doctor will do physical examination to see any marks of surgery, Drug Dosage, Lumps, etc, followed by Eye Test (If you use Spectacles or Contact Lenses, do carry for successful examination). Then doctor will ask you question about any previous health issues, TB, etc, any surgeries, any long term medication in the past and all.
> 
> As per my information above, the general examination might look like a long procedure but this didn't last for more than 5 minutes as they also want to do all the formalities to be true.


----------



## crescentile (Jan 8, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Anyone submitted ACS Skills Assessment in 09 May?


Hi Bro,

I applied on 3rd May, but for a review.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks rohit1_sharma for the information provided - It was very helpful. BTW, do share your personal email address as well, just in case if I intent to choose asking questions regarding confidential ones on this open forum.:wink:
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Hi,

You can use the PM (Personal message) facility on this forum to directly ask me any questions.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

crescentile said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I applied on 3rd May, but for a review.:fingerscrossed:


Oops, just saw your reply. Btw, I'm a female 

I applied on 09/05 now stuck in the status of 'With Assessor' hopefully able to get a positive result ASAP ray:


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> Oops, just saw your reply. Btw, I'm a female
> 
> I applied on 09/05 now stuck in the status of 'With Assessor' hopefully able to get a positive result ASAP ray:


Now you can expect your +ve assesment with 9-12 weeks time.


----------



## jitubisht (May 22, 2014)

Reporting in...

Registered on this site only yesterday, but have been visiting on and off for some time now.

I will be applying for EOI soon, waiting for the IDP letter to arrive so I can fetch the TRF number.

189 | 263111 | IELTS: 10/05/14, S:7, W: 7.5, R: 7.5 L: 8.5, Overall: 7.5 | ACS Submitted: 30/03/14, Result: +ve 23/05/14 | EOI (70 Points): _to be submitted soon_


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Now you can expect your +ve assesment with 9-12 weeks time.


OMG take so long


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> OMG take so long


If you are lucky, you can expect before that..but chances are less..

Anyways b positive n all the best


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

*263111*

Hi Seniors

i have also applied under same code. Can any one tell me if there is any backlog in this category.

263111, Computer Network Professionals- IELTS score : 6, EOI: Points 60, EOI Submitted date: 23rd May 2014, Next EOI round : 26th May 2014.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

fullerms said:


> I have submitted an EOI under the same ANZSCO code too. Hoping to get an invite in the next round on May 12.


Did u get the invitation in 12th May round. I am just querying to check if there is any backlog.

Thanks
SG


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> 
> Please update the status guys so that all can benefit abt timelines



sachivg ------- 263111-------23 May 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Guys,

People who have lodged visa in the month of May 2014, just post here, since we all are striving to get grant, on same code 263111. It just gives us an idea of everyone's timelines -

You could find my details in the signature though, people who have not updated their signature please do so.

hiya_hanan - 19-May-14 (visa lodged )

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## jier (Oct 4, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> People who have lodged visa in the month of May 2014, just post here, since we all are striving to get grant, on same code 263111. It just gives us an idea of everyone's timelines -
> 
> ...


Hi, my details:

jier - 02-May-14 (visa lodged )


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

sachivg said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> i have also applied under same code. Can any one tell me if there is any backlog in this category.
> 
> ...


I hope you can get invite in next month's round, anyways you can get the idea from skill select report for 12th May on how many invitations are issued.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> People who have lodged visa in the month of May 2014, just post here, since we all are striving to get grant, on same code 263111. It just gives us an idea of everyone's timelines -
> 
> ...



Hi Hiya,

Wecome again, my visa logde date is 22nd May, Let's hope for a speedy grant !!


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

jier said:


> Hi, my details:
> 
> jier - 02-May-14 (visa lodged )


Did you got any update on CO allocation ?


----------



## jier (Oct 4, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Did you got any update on CO allocation ?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## jitubisht (May 22, 2014)

koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points 
sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points 
achivg ------- 263111-------23 May 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
jitubisht ------ 263111 ------- 27 May 2014 (EOI Submitted) ------- 65Points


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Add me as well*



jitubisht said:


> koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> achivg ------- 263111-------23 May 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> jitubisht ------ 263111 ------- 27 May 2014 (EOI Submitted) ------- 65Points




" Add me i have also submitted EOI in 27th March,2014 but under subclass 489 with 60 points"


----------



## vignesh07 (Dec 24, 2013)

I am submitting my EOI under ANZSCO code 263111 with 60 points (VIC SS=5 points)


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Is BTech IT from JNTU considered as ICT major*

Hi,

Sorry.. My question is off topic . I want to know if B.Tech IT ( 4 years ) from JNTU is considered as ICT major if I apply for ACS assessment for 263111 and how many years will ACS deduct from from my experience. I have 5 years of experience as network engineer (R&S , Security)and CCNP. 
I would highly appreciate feedback from people who have studied B.Tech IT from JNTU.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## jitubisht (May 22, 2014)

Anonymous1201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry.. My question is off topic . I want to know if B.Tech IT ( 4 years ) from JNTU is considered as ICT major if I apply for ACS assessment for 263111 and how many years will ACS deduct from from my experience. I have 5 years of experience as network engineer (R&S , Security)and CCNP.
> I would highly appreciate feedback from people who have studied B.Tech IT from JNTU.
> ...


My 3 year BCA was deemed as Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, i.e. 15 points. So yours should be at least that. Even if you had done Masters, it would still be 15 points.

The number of years deducted in my case was 2 years.


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

jitubisht said:


> My 3 year BCA was deemed as Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, i.e. 15 points. So yours should be at least that. Even if you had done Masters, it would still be 15 points.
> 
> The number of years deducted in my case was 2 years.


Hi 

Thanks for the info..

Is ACS deducting 2 yrs of experience for all 263111 applicants even if their education is assessed as ICT major ?


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

Can I join the list with you guys?

rockerptit ------ 263111 ------- 29 May 2014 (EOI Submitted) ------- 60Points



189 | 263111 | IELTS: 08/03/14, L:7, R: 7, W: 7 S: 7, Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 11/04/14, Result: +ve 29/05/14 | EOI (60 points): 29/05/14


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

jitubisht said:


> My 3 year BCA was deemed as Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, i.e. 15 points. So yours should be at least that. Even if you had done Masters, it would still be 15 points. The number of years deducted in my case was 2 years.


You can claim 15 points for any Bachelors Degree (ICT or Non-ICT) and even if it is not assesed by ACS. The main benifit with ICT Major degree will be less deduction of years for Skilled Experience.

As rightly said by jitubisht, the masters will also fetch u the same points as bachelors but can help you get some benifit in skilled experience years id you have bachelors and masters in the same subject and also ICT major.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

jitubisht said:


> koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> sachivg ------- 263111-------23 May 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> jitubisht ------ 263111 ------- 27 May 2014 (EOI Submitted) ------- 65Points


can you please add me too.. 

prgeek001 --- 263111 --- 22nd May 2014(EOI Submitted) ---- 60 points


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

prgeek001 said:


> can you please add me too..
> 
> prgeek001 --- 263111 --- 22nd May 2014(EOI Submitted) ---- 60 points


Updated list, please keep updating your situation guys...

koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
sachivg ------- 263111-------23 May 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
jitubisht ------ 263111 ------- 27 May 2014 (EOI Submitted) ------- 65Points
prgeek001 --- 263111 --- 22nd May 2014(EOI Submitted) ---- 60 points 
rockerptit ------ 263111 ------- 29 May 2014 (EOI Submitted) ------- 60Points


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Anonymous1201 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the info..
> 
> Is ACS deducting 2 yrs of experience for all 263111 applicants even if their education is assessed as ICT major ?



Sorry to say. Yes. ACS deducts 2 yrs of experience for all relevant applicants even if their education is assessed as ICT major. Otherwise the deduction is for 4 years.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

*EOI Next rounds in June 2014*

Hello 

Can any one guide me when are the next EOI invitation rounds. i thought its on 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. This time 2nd Monday is on 9th June and its a public holiday. Will there be invitation rounds. 

Thanks for helping me and keeping me out of confusion.

br
prgeek001


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

prgeek001 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can any one guide me when are the next EOI invitation rounds. i thought its on 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. This time 2nd Monday is on 9th June and its a public holiday. Will there be invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


I think this will still happen because the invitation is likely to be carried out by an automated system :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

rockerptit said:


> I think this will still happen because the invitation is likely to be carried out by an automated system :fingerscrossed:



Thanks buddy, i was also assuming same, but still a doubt is a doubt till its solved.

Cheers
prgeek001


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

I just got an invitation! That is so great for today


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

rockerptit said:


> I just got an invitation! That is so great for today


Congrats


----------



## Sim.D (Jul 8, 2014)

*263111 - Visa Granted 189*

Hi All,

I got my 189 Visa grant yesterday. I had been following the old 263111 thread for quite some time but it seems to be dead now. Found this new thread and thought of sharing the good news with other folks travelling in the same boat.

As i am a new member of this community i cannot edit my signature. My timelines are as below.

*Occupation - 263111, Visa type - 189 (60 points)*
ACS applied - Dec 13, 2013
ACS positive - Mar 7, 2014
IELTS (Mar 7, 2014) - 8 overall (L-9,R-8.5,W-7.5,S-7.5)
EOI lodged - Mar 22, 2014
Invite Received - Mar 24, 2014
Visa Lodged - May 13, 2014
Meds - May 20, 2014
CO allocated - May 27, 2014
PCC - June 6, 2014
Grant - July 7, 2014

Thanks,
Sim


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Sim.D said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my 189 Visa grant yesterday. I had been following the old 263111 thread for quite some time but it seems to be dead now. Found this new thread and thought of sharing the good news with other folks travelling in the same boat.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sim. it was pretty quick for you  your IELTS results are excellent, can you please share some advices as I am struggling to get 7 though I have +ve ACS 

Best Regards


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sim.D said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my 189 Visa grant yesterday. I had been following the old 263111 thread for quite some time but it seems to be dead now. Found this new thread and thought of sharing the good news with other folks travelling in the same boat.
> 
> ...


Great buddy, Hoping 2631 getting visa faster than others.. Good to hear someone from our code got it.

Cheers


----------



## Sim.D (Jul 8, 2014)

najamhussain said:


> Congratulations Sim. it was pretty quick for you  your IELTS results are excellent, can you please share some advices as I am struggling to get 7 though I have +ve ACS
> 
> Best Regards


Hi Najam,

Please check this website www dot dcielts dot com. I found it very helpful during the IELTS preparation. It has many tutorials for all the sections of the exam. 

Thanks,
Sim


----------



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

Glad I found this thread, I too was following the old 263111 join in thread which seems to be dead now.

I applied for ACS on the 21st June and my status just changed to "in progress" today. I am hoping to get my ACS results by tomorrow and submit my EOI before Mondays invitation round.

Any ideas how many invitation rounds the guys with 60 points are waiting for 236111?


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

*How to improve IELTS score.*



najamhussain said:


> Congratulations Sim. it was pretty quick for you  your IELTS results are excellent, can you please share some advices as I am struggling to get 7 though I have +ve ACS
> 
> Best Regards


Hello Nizam,
I could help you out. i recently cleared my IELTS. 
Listening: 8.5
Reading: 8
Speaking:7
Writing: 7
I was expecting 8 to grab the 20 points..

Share your score, if not here then at least in mail. harikris4u(at) gmail

i shall share all the tips and tricks to obtain scores in IELTS. 

Hope this helps…

Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

harikris4u said:


> Hello Nizam,
> I could help you out. i recently cleared my IELTS.
> Listening: 8.5
> Reading: 8
> ...


Hi Hari,

Thanks for your assistance, just sent you an email.

Regards


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi hari,
Appreciate if you can share your tips n tricks, i am struggling getting a in each...


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone got invited recently for Victoria SS?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Good initiative guys to restart this thread. Sad that the old one is deleted as a lot of good info might also be gone with it. Is there a way the moderators can restore it from backup?


Agreed! Why deleted the old thread


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> Agreed! Why deleted the old thread


No idea why they deleted the old thread and who did it. A lot of useful information and posts were there.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Any updates????


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Hi All - I Applied EOI on 9-Apr-2014 but I haven't got any response yet. Can somebody help me to understand how much it takes to get EOI? I have total points as 60 under 189 category.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

rahulb said:


> Hi All - I Applied EOI on 9-Apr-2014 but I haven't got any response yet. Can somebody help me to understand how much it takes to get EOI? I have total points as 60 under 189 category.


What job code?


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

261112—systems analyst


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

I think you have posted in the wrong forum, it might help if you post in the eoi submitted club. 

You could also check the skill select reports on the invite status for your code.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

vignesh07 said:


> I am submitting my EOI under ANZSCO code 263111 with 60 points (VIC SS=5 points)


Have you received VIC SS yet?


----------



## Subhasmitasahu (Aug 8, 2014)

*263111- Promotions*



sumy08 said:


> koleth ------- 263111-------18 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> sumy08 ------- 263111-------09 Apr 2014 (EOI Submitted)------60Points
> 
> Please update the status guys so that all can benefit abt timelines


Members please assist me, I am in fear ASAP (BE grad Comp Sc)

I started in 2006 as technical support in network and system till 2010 July, 

Then moved as a change cordinator for servers,systems and networks in 2010 July, I dont implement change but liase with technical teams to get the change implemented.

Then moved to new company as quality analyst for network and system projects, though I dont troubleshoot but I apply my skills for process improvements, derive kpis, helps PMs for documentations, be part of testing and project documentations, also asses check the system/network health of projects, randomly also verify ticket.

Will I still fall under job code 263111 only? I am confused, I am working as project cordinator specialist in assisting PMs in server and network operations since 2011 to 2014.

Can somebody help me please, If not my experience drastically reduces.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Subhasmitasahu said:


> Members please assist me, I am in fear ASAP (BE grad Comp Sc)
> 
> I started in 2006 as technical support in network and system till 2010 July,
> 
> ...


Maybe ICT Project Manager ?


----------



## Subhasmitasahu (Aug 8, 2014)

I am into project co-ordination but not a project manager :-(


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Subhasmitasahu said:


> Members please assist me, I am in fear ASAP (BE grad Comp Sc)
> 
> I started in 2006 as technical support in network and system till 2010 July,
> 
> ...


When did you finish your degree? Do you hold any valid certs from Microsoft or Cisco?


----------



## Subhasmitasahu (Aug 8, 2014)

I finished my degree in COmputer Sc Engg in 2006, since then I am into network and systems, but roles keep changing, SOmetime as change manager and sometime in quality. I have done ITIL but not MCSE or CCNA


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is a good threat, for 263111 and i think we should be in touch this even after gtting the PR so we can help each other about the jobs or other information about moving there and getting the job etc.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree. Lets keep this thread alive


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone knows waiting time to recieve invite for 263111 with 60pts ? how quick is the invite frequency nowadays ?


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Did anyone get invites this round from 263111 ?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone received invitation recently?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Update for everyone:

WA has now included 263111 in their occupation list but it is available under schedule 2. This means that you'd have to show proof of employment to apply for state sponsorship.

Good luck every one.


----------



## dice_rolling (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello guys,

263111, EOI with 60 points, submitted 2 days ago!

How long did it take you guys to get invited? Hopefully, I can get it next round!

Cheers!


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Please keep this thread alive!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

dice_rolling said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 263111, EOI with 60 points, submitted 2 days ago!
> 
> ...


you should get it in next round

goood luck


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> Update for everyone:
> 
> WA has now included 263111 in their occupation list but it is available under schedule 2. This means that you'd have to show proof of employment to apply for state sponsorship.
> 
> Good luck every one.


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Attention to all 263111 please share your updates or timeline to keep this thread alive.

Thank you!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi guys 
I have got my grant for 263111


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi guys
> I have got my grant for 263111


congrats ..
best wishes buddy

when did you lodge ?

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Attention to all 263111 please share your updates or timeline to keep this thread alive.
> 
> Thank you!


Reporting in..... timelines in signature


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi guys
> I have got my grant for 263111


Congratulations! Happy for you


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

delhi_ankur said:


> congrats ..
> best wishes buddy
> 
> when did you lodge ?
> ...


dec 2012 dont worry this wont apply to you 

this is for pakistani applicants


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

fmasaud84 said:


> dec 2012 dont worry this wont apply to you
> 
> this is for pakistani applicants


What on earth is that timeline!! Really happy for your grant... Congrats!!


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

fullerms said:


> I have submitted an EOI under the same ANZSCO code too. Hoping to get an invite in the next round on May 12.


Hello ,

Firstly, Congrats for your PR
Secondly, I am just wondering how to find out whether a case officer is allocated or not.. just publishing this post.. I hope you kept a track of the application; if you could enlighten me, I would be more than happy.

When I submitted the visa application, the status was just processing. Now I see ( Processing- Please wait for the department to contact you).

I finished my health and submitted it as well.. First it showed me, the health is not required for this applicant.

Now it shows" Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Health is "FINALIZED".. That means it has been looked into and the report is finalized.. Now that means its check by a CO right...

You got a grant and should have seen this.. please let me know


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

fmasaud84 said:


> dec 2012 dont worry this wont apply to you
> 
> this is for pakistani applicants


is it so slow for pakistan applicants ?

I mean seriously, it's like multiplying normal timelines by '10'


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

harikris4u said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Firstly, Congrats for your PR
> Secondly, I am just wondering how to find out whether a case officer is allocated or not.. just publishing this post.. I hope you kept a track of the application; if you could enlighten me, I would be more than happy.
> ...


You will not know if you have a CO unless they contact you or you call them. I don't think there is any other way to find out.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Delay for 263111*

Hi All,

I noticed there is a sluggish grant speed for Computer System & Network Engineer code. Has anyone come across or noticed such a scenario in the past.

A brewing discussion on the following thread regarding the same, Guys your input is much appreciated. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...not-granted.html#post5050210:mad::(:confused:


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I noticed there is a sluggish grant speed for Computer System & Network Engineer code. Has anyone come across or noticed such a scenario in the past.
> 
> ...


I got mine in about 10 weeks, which seems to be the average for 189 visas.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

delhi_ankur said:


> is it so slow for pakistan applicants ?
> 
> I mean seriously, it's like multiplying normal timelines by '10'


Well yes it is slower than other applicants plus i had to add my wife in the application

Which has taken time as well


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

fullerms said:


> I got mine in about 10 weeks, which seems to be the average for 189 visas.


How about 190 for 263111? Will it be slower?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

fmasaud84 said:


> Well yes it is slower than other applicants plus i had to add my wife in the application
> 
> Which has taken time as well



Hi Mate,

Congrats, when are you planning your move after such an achievement, hats off to your patience. Sent you a peronsal message, appreciate if you can reply.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

fullerms said:


> I got mine in about 10 weeks, which seems to be the average for 189 visas.


Hi fullerms,

Congrats mate, but if i remember you have lots of experience in your hands, btw i worked in singapore as a project manager for about a year. PM me, when are you moving to aussie.


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> How about 190 for 263111? Will it be slower?


There is no delay if all(Medical, PCC etc) goes fine. I got my direct grant with in 8 weeks. Though I am Pakistani, but there is no delay for 190 applicant.


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

farhanpk said:


> There is no delay if all(Medical, PCC etc) goes fine. I got my direct grant with in 8 weeks. Though I am Pakistani, but there is no delay for 190 applicant.


I guess the processing speed is up to the complexity of personal documents, more work experience means more docs to support, maybe will be slower to proceed.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone received an invitation for 190?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there any who has got invitation recently from NSW in 263111?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Seems like no updates from this thread


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah....Not much activity here in a while.....


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Yeah....Not much activity here in a while.....


But why.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

it seems that 263111 applicants get their grants slowly than any other occupation. What you think friends? as per 190 VISA tracker only 1 263111 applicant got his grant before 4 months. I think is it very unusual. Please share your opinion on this regard.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, I cant say much about that claim....but surely, I know about five 263111 applicants that waited more than 4 months to get visa. Mine is more than 5 months already...though my case was because of wife's referred medicals.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Ahhhhhh 5 months too long to wait


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Well, I cant say much about that claim....but surely, I know about five 263111 applicants that waited more than 4 months to get visa. Mine is more than 5 months already...though my case was because of wife's referred medicals.


I have checked you signature and found that you did your meds on 27-05-2014. May I know when your CO informed you about your wife medical referral and what was the status in immiaccount? Waiting for your kind reply.


----------



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I'm 263111 on week 7 since visa lodge.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys. I received my grant within 3 months. Dont worry it will come through.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

msdaus said:


> I have checked you signature and found that you did your meds on 27-05-2014. May I know when your CO informed you about your wife medical referral and what was the status in immiaccount? Waiting for your kind reply.


The Evidence of Health link showed "required".....I knew beforehand that my medicals was going to be referred. But about 35days after medicals, I contacted CO to know the status...she informed me that it was still with MOC...Then a week later Global Health asked for additional medicals......After the second medicals...it took 53days before CO contacted me again....
VERY LONG process, if you ask me..


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> The Evidence of Health link showed "required".....I knew beforehand that my medicals was going to be referred. But about 35days after medicals, I contacted CO to know the status...she informed me that it was still with MOC...Then a week later Global Health asked for additional medicals......After the second medicals...it took 53days before CO contacted me again....
> VERY LONG process, if you ask me..


very long and sad process. I wish for your speedy grant. Our test result uploaded on 18-August, "organize health.." link disappear, "Health has been finalized...." now showing and The evidence of health link showing "recommended". I have no information about CO. On the basis of above info, can we assume that our health has already been cleared? or there is still a chance of medical referring?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

msdaus said:


> very long and sad process. I wish for your speedy grant. Our test result uploaded on 18-August, "organize health.." link disappear, "Health has been finalized...." now showing and The evidence of health link showing "recommended". I have no information about CO. On the basis of above info, can we assume that our health has already been cleared? or there is still a chance of medical referring?


Well, only CO can tentatively say if medical has been cleared. But from my experience, if your medicals were referred, the Evidence of health link would be showing "required".
Again, only CO can correctly inform you.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Hey guys. I received my grant within 3 months. Dont worry it will come through.


Congratulations!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone going for visa validation in oct ?


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi is there anyone who will try nsw ss in the coming month under 263111???


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

nonee17 said:


> Hi is there anyone who will try nsw ss in the coming month under 263111???


My agent is insisting to try in October. Lets see what happens.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

ciitbilal said:


> My agent is insisting to try in October. Lets see what happens.


Are you also missing with 5points??
Im coming short in ielts so SS is my last hope...


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

nonee17 said:


> Are you also missing with 5points??
> Im coming short in ielts so SS is my last hope...


my points are:

Age: 30 points
Degree: 15 (ACS done)
IELTS: 10 (7 each done)
Experience: no points (total ~4 years but ACS deducted 2  )

I need 5 points for SS and NSW is the only option.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi bilal,

Can you ask your agent how certain it is that 263111 will be included in the next csol for NSW next intake ?


Thanks,


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Actually browse through other threads and I've noticed some of the member did not share their timeline over here for job code 263111. 

Please share guys


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

nonee17 said:


> Hi bilal,
> 
> Can you ask your agent how certain it is that 263111 will be included in the next csol for NSW next intake ?
> 
> ...


Agents are usually as clueless as we are.

My idea is that 263111 will be there but only 1000 applications would be accepted for all occupations combined. So, you can imagine how hard it would be to submit the application specially when everyone know what's going to happen this time.

Agent says he has a plan this time but I have no idea how he will be able to submit the applications. Last time he had at least 150 applications but could submit only 8 - 10.


----------



## kumaraseem (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi All,

I am planning to file my ACS application in somedays. I am confused about which skill code I should select. I hold total of 7+ years of experience which is divided into System support (windows & little linux), network security support (firewall, audit, monitoring, etc) and application support (implementation, running technical calls, no design, no development). The code 263111 does mention systems but I feel it stresses more on network. Can I apply under this code if my major part of experience is in system administration?

Someone please help in clearing this confusion.

Thanks
Aseem


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

kumaraseem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to file my ACS application in somedays. I am confused about which skill code I should select. I hold total of 7+ years of experience which is divided into System support (windows & little linux), network security support (firewall, audit, monitoring, etc) and application support (implementation, running technical calls, no design, no development). The code 263111 does mention systems but I feel it stresses more on network. Can I apply under this code if my major part of experience is in system administration?
> 
> ...


I am a consultant on microsoft infrastructure and i choose 263111 and got successful acs...there is another code of system admonistrator but it was closed during my time


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi all,

do you know how long it approximately take for EOIs with 60 points to be invited?


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Depends what category you apply for
189 2-3 months
489. Long time I applied in March but still waiting


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

Got invitation on 13rd. Filling in the form and other.
Best of luck to all.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

AGE: *32 Years* - 30
Qualification: *B.Tech. Computer Science & Engineering* - 15
Experience: *8 Years as Systems Administrator* - 15
Preparing for IELTS - Hopefully 10
ACS - applying in a week.


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

All the best
ACS will deduct ur 2 yrs experience


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> Actually browse through other threads and I've noticed some of the member did not share their timeline over here for job code 263111.
> 
> Please share guys


My timelines... undersigned..


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

2013 said:


> My timelines... undersigned..


I am getting my experience letter prepared for 263111, can u show me sample of ur letter which got accepted and what other things ACS require for validation of experience.


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

EOI LODGED 27march 2014
Category 489 family sponsored
Points 60
Invitation 13 feb 2015


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've applied on 18th April 2015 with 60 points for 189.


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dear All,

please help me in getting employment reference letters affavidavit declaration sample document if any with business analyst responsibilities 

im planning to apply ACS and my current companies are closed were designation in offer letter states as Sr. software engineer but im planning to get stuatory declaration as a Business analyst 

will that be considered by ACS, and in my case currently both the companies disagreed to give me letter of reference as business analyst as i working as a Software engineer please let me know your stories 

awaiting forum members to guide and help me 

i completed BTECH ECE in 2006 and if i submit my experience from 2006 till 2015 how many years will be considered by ACS as i understand ACS deducts 2 to 4 years im worried please anyone guide me in this regard 

Thanks
kumar


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Pori,

Just to let you know business analyst for 189 is closed which does not affect 190 though.

Please visit ACS website sample job responsibilities are mentioned there for role. Do not copy all of it, modify as per your skill and work experience.

However if your skill does not quantify business functional role and you are more of a developer I would highly recommend you apply in the right stream. Also please ensure your engineering subjects match at least 60% of what is mentioned by ACS also as a developer else you will have to show 8 years of experience just to qualify.


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

I got my results back from ACS last year and they said that my subjects in IT were not related to 263111. So how many years experience would I have to show to be assessed as skilled in 263111?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

HI Guys,

What are changes to get invite on 22nd May invitation round? I have 65 points for 263111.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

*[Help] NSW Invitation vs Visa 189*

Hi,

My EOI is having 65 points (visa 190 - NSW) and 60 points (visa 189) for ICT Business Analyst. Today, I got NSW invitation. 

My queries/confusion:

1) Should I submit NSW application or wait till 1st July when quota will be renewed for Business Analyst occupation and 

then apply for Visa 189? Ideally, don't want to limit myself to one state but have fear that ICT BA occupation may be 

removed in July updated list.

2) What if I apply now for NSW, is there any option to withdraw NSW application before getting visa 190?

3) In case, if I get Visa 190 before 1st July, it means my EOI will be freezed for 60 days until it expires and I won't be 

able to get visa 189 invitation even when I would be eligible. Is that true?

4) Withdrawing the NSW application, would make any negative impact on visa 189 invitation?

Please guide.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI is having 65 points (visa 190 - NSW) and 60 points (visa 189) for ICT Business Analyst. Today, I got NSW invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Athar,

This is a 263111 blog. 

However If I were you and decided on NSW I would go for the 190. You never know what happens in July your occupation may or may on reappear on SOL. It would be difficult to answer/ predict this. Also there would be candidates with more points waiting for July. So it can take upto September. ( my opinion not necessary to follow)

A bird in a hand is worth 2 in a bush  Take it if your ok with NSW unless you are particular to settle out of NSW.

In terms of invitation I've read somewhere that upto 2 invites are ok per candidate. Other experts may comment on this.


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

I got two questions about 263111.

1. I have 5 years working experience after I graduated in BSc ITS. How DIAC would count my work experience? I know that ACS may deducted my first 2 years experience. Does DIAC do the same?

2. Anyone can share some example on the job duties and responsibility for 263111?

Many thanks.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

timfong said:


> I got two questions about 263111.
> 
> 1. I have 5 years working experience after I graduated in BSc ITS. How DIAC would count my work experience? I know that ACS may deducted my first 2 years experience. Does DIAC do the same?
> 
> ...


ACS will put a date on your ACS assessment letter so after that date your experience will be considered as skilled and you can claim point for skilled exp. only.

263111 is all about network and systems engineers, check ACS guideline for roles & responsibilities fall under 263111.


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

najamgk said:


> ACS will put a date on your ACS assessment letter so after that date your experience will be considered as skilled and you can claim point for skilled exp. only.
> 
> 263111 is all about network and systems engineers, check ACS guideline for roles & responsibilities fall under 263111.


Hmm... then I have to get a higher score 7 in IELTS, as i will only get 5 points in my work experience.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

timfong said:


> I got two questions about 263111.
> 
> 1. I have 5 years working experience after I graduated in BSc ITS. How DIAC would count my work experience? I know that ACS may deducted my first 2 years experience. Does DIAC do the same?
> 
> ...


With BSC IT you lose only 2 years.


----------



## reeshu073 (Jun 16, 2015)

*ACS revalidation*

Hi Members,

I have completed positive ACS assessment in June 2014 with 4.3 years of experience. I am looking forward to revalidate it to get 5 more points to apply the regional sponsership. Could some one let me know the exact fees as on the website its saying around 395 $.

Regards,
Reeshu
ACS valuated from April 2010 - June 2014
IELTS: 7 overall


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Hi friends 

please help ,I have a peculiar situation like i have 4years of Networking experience ?(2623111 SOL) and now i am in system administration(CSOL) profile which is 3yrs exp ,please help me in which the ACS would consider the most in my case and any sugesstions? please experts advice,i am confused in this case and i didnt start the ACS cos of this .thanks


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

rj2309 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> please help ,I have a peculiar situation like i have 4years of Networking experience ?(2623111 SOL) and now i am in system administration(CSOL) profile which is 3yrs exp ,please help me in which the ACS would consider the most in my case and any sugesstions? please experts advice,i am confused in this case and i didnt start the ACS cos of this .thanks


Hi, 

Do you have total 7 years exp. 4 year nw and 3 yrs sys admin? If your exp. for same company then you can make one reference letter and put your both exp. then it is highly expected you can get positive for 263111. Basically 263111 includes both network + system roles. Check detail of roles on ACS website and try to match with your actual roles.

I am not sure about 2623111, is it 263111? but sys admin(CSOL) is not available in any of the state now.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Bro,

yes I have 4years network engineering exp(previous company) and 3 years (sys admin)in current company.sorry about that typo its 263111 ,please advice ,will i be considered for SOL ?for networking ?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Keeping this thread alive, wondering how many of us waiting for the next invite in OCT.


----------



## panna (Sep 16, 2015)

Dear Seniors,
I applied for EOI with 60 points NSW190 & 65 points NSW489SS on 10-Sep-2015. SOL-263111.
Also have re-Wright PTE on 25-Sep-2015... Awaiting for result....
Can some one help, when to expect the EOI grant...
Regards


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Looking to the current trend, most likely in Dec, unless you increase the points to at least 65 for 189.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Less than 8 hours left, sit tight, few of us will get the invite today.
Kindly reflect changes to your signature after the invite.

Best of luck for everyone.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

rj2309 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> yes I have 4years network engineering exp(previous company) and 3 years (sys admin)in current company.sorry about that typo its 263111 ,please advice ,will i be considered for SOL ?for networking ?


You will certainly be considered for ANZSCO 263111. Go for it. Best of luck.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any body got invitation of EOI for code 263111 recently
I had applied for EOI on 25 Oct 2015........


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

I have submitted the EOI on 7/10/2015 with 60 points and still waiting for invitation. I did not get any invite today as well hence needs to wait for next round which would be on 20th Nov


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Mandip said:


> Any body got invitation of EOI for code 263111 recently
> I had applied for EOI on 25 Oct 2015........


you need to wait mate.. by Dec or jan


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I applied on 31/10/15 for 263111. I think I'll have to wait until the first January round.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

dedm said:


> I applied on 31/10/15 for 263111. I think I'll have to wait until the first January round.


This is the trend, People with 60 points who applied in august getting invite now.. so wait of couple of months is required


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any September candidates?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> I have submitted the EOI on 7/10/2015 with 60 points and still waiting for invitation. I did not get any invite today as well hence needs to wait for next round which would be on 20th Nov


Well, lets hope there aren't very many new 65 point candidates for 189 in the next round. That way, a lot of us can get through.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Just to keep this thread alive, we are expecting invitation this evening. As per skill set, in last round they gave invitation to 80-85 applicants so anyone who has submitted the EoI in Sep or in first week in Oct has fair chances today.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Yes Hopefully..... Else Dec 4th is also near.... better late than never 

Cheers


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

That is correct ..in last 3 years 263111 nvr reached its full quota so 60 pointers no need to worry..sooner or later people get invitation


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement GDOZ. Much needed due to the eager wait after the delay in invitations being issued.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

anyone get invitation today?


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

waiting for Grant eagerly,submitted documents on 11th Nov 2015


----------



## Joele (Nov 9, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> waiting for Grant eagerly,submitted documents on 11th Nov 2015


Hi Nishant,

What additional documents the Case officer has requested from you? Please let us know it will be helpful for other who may have the same situation.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear Joel,

The CO asked for additional proof of Employment and my Divorce decree as im a Divorcee

So i submitted pay slips and translated Divorce decree in English from a translator..

regards
Nishant


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Dear Joel,
> 
> The CO asked for additional proof of Employment and my Divorce decree as im a Divorcee
> 
> ...


Are you claiming points for work experience?


----------



## Joele (Nov 9, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Dear Joel,
> 
> The CO asked for additional proof of Employment and my Divorce decree as im a Divorcee
> 
> ...


Thank you Nishant. I thought you submitted the payslips before itself. I think you would have to submit same documents that you have submitted for ACS along with payslips for visa processing as well...isn't that case with you?

Regards,
Joel


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

dedm said:


> Are you claiming points for work experience?


Yes im claiming points for Work exp


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Joele said:


> Thank you Nishant. I thought you submitted the payslips before itself. I think you would have to submit same documents that you have submitted for ACS along with payslips for visa processing as well...isn't that case with you?
> 
> Regards,
> Joel


Yes i submitted the same letter i had given to ACS. 
i had not uploaded any pay slips earlier..
Also my HR got a call today for verification..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Yes im claiming points for Work exp


Did they only ask you for further documentation for the work experience after your met date or have they asked you for documentation for your total work experience?


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

dedm said:


> Did they only ask you for further documentation for the work experience after your met date or have they asked you for documentation for your total work experience?


Sorry whats met date ?

They asked for Emp ref for my current job..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Expats,

Need your valuable opinion regarding my EOI. According to ACS, two years from my work experience have been deducted. Now, my question is, should I mention those deducted work experience in EOI or I should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level. Your expat opinion in this regard would be highly appreciable.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

adnanvb said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Need your valuable opinion regarding my EOI. According to ACS, two years from my work experience have been deducted. Now, my question is, should I mention those deducted work experience in EOI or I should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level. Your expat opinion in this regard would be highly appreciable.



You should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Yes i submitted the same letter i had given to ACS.
> i had not uploaded any pay slips earlier..
> Also my HR got a call today for verification..:fingerscrossed:


Hi Nishat, Seems you are on your way to receive grant soon.

Can you explain what they asked to the HR?


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Nishat, Seems you are on your way to receive grant soon.
> 
> Can you explain what they asked to the HR?


I hope so
So i was asked by case officer for evidence of Employment , i submitted the same letter which i had submitted to ACS- given by my manager- the letter gave a detailed exp of my job profile and duration in the company,Along with 3 months pay slips.

My HR received a call from Australian consulate in Dubai, asking for my details and then they sent an email to HR 

Dear HRXXXX

Further to our telephone discussion, grateful if you can confirm the following:

• Is Mr Nishant XXX currently employed by your company? 
• Exact dates of his employment? 
• His position/job title. 
• Duties/responsibilities of Mr Nishant XX
• Whether he is working part time or full time in the company. If part time, then how many hours per week was he working? 
• Did Nishant XXX change position since he started his employment? 
• What is his current salary? 
• Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by the referee. Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter.
• Is the referee working on the listed position? 


My HR gave the same info- as all of this was listed in the letter submitted and confirmed all info from letter was correct..:fingerscrossed:

My HR was a bit upset as i had not informed HR about Australian PR process  Only my boss was aware, but thankfully it went well and the HR did not goof up.

I would suggest everyone should inform HR and keep them in loop, so they well prepared.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> I hope so
> So i was asked by case officer for evidence of Employment , i submitted the same letter which i had submitted to ACS- given by my manager- the letter gave a detailed exp of my job profile and duration in the company,Along with 3 months pay slips.
> 
> My HR received a call from Australian consulate in Dubai, asking for my details and then they sent an email to HR
> ...



Thanks Nishant ... for your efforts to put each and every word in such a detail.

While answering question 4, your HR must have copied and pasted the R&R from the letter you already submitted. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Thanks Nishant ... for your efforts to put each and every word in such a detail.
> 
> While answering question 4, your HR must have copied and pasted the R&R from the letter you already submitted. Correct me if I am wrong


welcome
That's correct my HR just said, the roles and responsibilities are same as mentioned in the letter given by manager.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

cozmopravesh said:


> You should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level.


Ok. Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

cozmopravesh said:


> You should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level.


I updated my EOI like you said. After being updated EOI Date of Effect is 6/12/2015. But I submitted it on 26/09/2015.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi All, 
Anybody got the invitation for the occupation code-263111 for the last invitation round i.e, 4th December and what was the EOI date?


BR//
NAGA


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody got the invitation for the occupation code-263111 for the last invitation round i.e, 4th December and what was the EOI date?
> 
> 
> ...


for 263111 people who submitted till and before 8th Oct with 60 points have been invited.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

With the latest reduction in visa numbers being handed out, it looks like I'll be waiting till the end of January. I'm so tempted to submit an EOI with 65 points as ACS assessed my current employment but I want to avoid falling into the verification trap as far as possible.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

If your work experience make you eligible for 5 more points then no harm in updating your EOI.
Why you worry about verification as far as your work is genuine you need not worry.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> If your work experience make you eligible for 5 more points then no harm in updating your EOI.
> Why you worry about verification as far as your work is genuine you need not worry.


The question isn't really if the work experience is genuine or not. I fear I won't have ample paper work to support their requirements. I don't have 3 years worth of bank statements and haven't filed taxes for this duration. 

Just a written agreement and payslips will not suffice. Hence, I don't want to bark up the wrong tree and find myself barred from the country.

How did your submission go?


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Sorry whats met date ?
> 
> They asked for Emp ref for my current job..:fingerscrossed:


I am in the same process with 55+5 for NSW 190 applied in 13th NOV 2015 for ANZSCO 263111.


Kindly provide me experience for NSW 190.

Please add me to this group. 


**


----------



## ojas.j4 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and planning to apply for ACS skill assessment.

Is there any particular format in writing a CV which is supposed to be submitted along with the assessment.

Kindly advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Got the Grant today


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

*EOI submitted on 06 Nove 2015*

Guys,

I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..

Can anyone please let me know when can i expect the EOI Invitation which i have submitted on 06/11/2015 for 60 Points and 189 visa.

I am really looking forward for the response & thanks in advance for the reply.

Murthy:confused2:


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Friends I got the invite today.


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

chln.murthy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..
> 
> ...



You must have got today.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy to inform that i have received my EOI Invite today


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

skharoon said:


> I am in the same process with 55+5 for NSW 190 applied in 13th NOV 2015 for ANZSCO 263111.
> 
> 
> Kindly provide me experience for NSW 190.
> ...


Hi mate, 

Just want to know do u get regularly any email from skillselect saying at the moment 
invitation round is going for this month ?

Please advise


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

Where can i check the invitation round report for 263111 - 189 visa with 60 points?


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

Is the verification procedure any different for 189 and 190?


----------



## rsaini (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello Experts,

I have submitted my EOI for 190 on 31st Jan 2016, under 263111 with score as: Age (25) + Language (0 but Competent level) + Experience (15) + Qualification (15) + State sponsorship (5) = Total (60) points. I still have to appear for PTE to improve the Language score but just want check if there is any chance of earlier submission of EOI can get invite. 

As per the current situation, is there chance to get invite in 3 to 4 months?

Your response will be highly appreciable. 

Thanks & Regards,
Ranjeet


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi ALL,

I am new to this forum. 

AGE: 32 Years: 
QUALIFICATION : B.TECH ECE
Profession:263111
IELTS: 6

Do we get SS with 55 points with IELTS 6 band.
or we have to try for IELTS/PTE..I have given 2 times but ended up with 0.5 in IELTS each time in different modules.

Any one in this forum got 189 Visa with above IELTS 6 band or any chances we get invited.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, below are my timelines and wanted to know when will a CO gets assigned.

ACS Filed : 09-01-2016
ACS Result Positive : 21-01-2016
EOI Filed : 01-02-2016
EOI Invitation Recieved: 17-02-2016
VISA SC 189 Lodge Date : 18-02-2016
Documents Uploaded : 19-02-2016 & 20-02-2016
PCC uploaded : 23-02-2016
Medicals : 25-02-2017 (Updated)
CO Contact : XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
Request Completed : XX-XX-2016 
Grant Date : XX-XX-2016 :fingerscrossed:
IED: XX-XX-2016 lane:


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

rishishabby said:


> Hi, below are my timelines and wanted to know when will a CO gets assigned.
> 
> ACS Filed : 09-01-2016
> ACS Result Positive : 21-01-2016
> ...





Did you hear anything about your employment verification ? Also were your ref letters in Statutory declaration form of HR letters ?

Thanks.


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

nishantdhote said:


> Dear Joel,
> 
> The CO asked for additional proof of Employment and my Divorce decree as im a Divorcee
> 
> ...


Any insights about call to HR ?

Thanks.


----------



## satnamsakshi (May 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone !!

I have one query, i am bca and 5 years experience(263111) how many years i can expect to be deducted after ACS.

P


----------



## wilabr1217 (Jun 15, 2016)

*263111*

Hi, Can anyone please take a look at the subjects below and let me know if i should be able to get a positive assessment for 263111.

Masters in Information Technology - major - Network and system security - 2 years

The core subjects of the major in network and security have been marked bold

1ST TERM 

ICT services management
Introduction to programming
Project management concepts
Information system analysis and design

2ND TERM

*Network routing and switching*
Database design and development
Professional skills in ICT
E business systems

1ST TERM - 2 YEAR

*Advanced Network security*
*Information security management*
*Network design*
Computer forensics

2ND TERM - 2 YEAR

System security administration
Cloud computing for smart applications
Project - equivalent to 2 subjects


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

fugivibeku said:


> you will pass the assessment but will not gain any points for experience, 263111 is capped now and hopefully it will take ages to receive invitations, better try 489 RSMS thats the best way


Could you please provide any link that 263111 is capped now.


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

It is not capped but it is pro-rated. 65 pointers and above get invite immediately but 60 pointers have to wait for some period. Last 60 pointer to be invited was on 21 July. So there is about a month backlog now.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Could anyone help me with my case please? I have a total of 5.7 years of experience in Networking and System administration. After reading couple of forums I found out that my initial 2 years would not be considered qualified. This leaves me with 3.7 years of experience. The recent 11 months my designation is Assistant Technical Lead, which is a level below Technical Lead. 
I may not be able to get an employer certificate detailing my current networking role, it will be more like management roles. Can I provide an affidavit from my TL/colleague stating my roles and responsibilities in networking? 
Will the verification be done with the colleague or the Company or both? 

Please someone with prior experience, shed some light here. Thanks in advance.:hail:


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

__________________
ANZSCO Code : 263111
PTE : 24-May-2016, L85,R71,S77,W81
ACS Applied : 11-Aug-2016
ACS +ve : 26-Aug-2016
EOI Date : 30-Aug-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : ........
CO contact : ...........
Visa Grant :............


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

ausee263111 said:


> Its 189 under Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 20-02-2016 - ACS
> 19-03-2016 - EOI (65 points)
> 06-05-2016 - ITA (189)
> ...


This is very sad. Did they tell the reason of rejection? And what about Visa fee? You paid already ? Is that all wasted or reimbursement in case of rejection?


Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdpatel5300 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Eoi invitations*

Hi Guys, 

I have applied for EOI under 233914(Other Engineering Professionals) on 25/07/2016 with 60 Points score. 

I haven't received any Invitation as of yet. 

I would love to here from someone who has/hasn't received invitation. 

Cheers,
Maddy


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

why is ausee263111 posts being deleted ?

the guy just got a rejection - is it a fake account or what's the issue ?


----------



## sri46 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi all,

Need help whether on how many points I may get if assessed positively

Education: B.Sc in Biotechnology(3 Years, Completed on '09) & PG Diploma in IT management from Symbiosis (Distance learning 2Yrs)

Occupation : Network analyst (will complete 6 years on December '16)
Certification: CCNP R&S (completed on April '16)
PTE : 79+
Age : 29


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

jitubisht said:


> My 3 year BCA was deemed as Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, i.e. 15 points. So yours should be at least that. Even if you had done Masters, it would still be 15 points.
> 
> The number of years deducted in my case was 2 years.


Hi jitubisht,
For the above post, where its mentioned that BCA was evaluated as AQF major in computing and only 2 years of experience was deducted, request you to please tell me about the following - 
- University from where BCA was completed?
- Was it full time or part time education?
- What ANZSCO code was it evaluated against?
- How much was the total experience matching ANZSCO code skill/title?


----------

